# The newest moderator - JamesM



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

I am happy to announce that we are adding JamesM to the moderation team in the English Only forum.

Please welcome him and wish him the best!

Mike


----------



## TrentinaNE

Congratulations, JamesM! (I had wondered when you'd be "coming out"... )

Elisabetta


----------



## Vanda

And I am glad that James is helping the English team! He is so prompt and helpful. 
Welcome to the club, JamesM!


----------



## cuchuflete

Bemvindo ¡Bienvenido Welcome James!

Your contributions to the EO forum have been and will be much appreciated.  


cuchu


----------



## jann

Wheee!!  Fabulous!! Welcome!!


----------



## ILT

Yay! A new member for the English Only team, and in addition, a member whose contributions are really appreciated! It's going to be a pleasure having you in the team.

Welcome


----------



## parakseno

Whee, indeed!

Now I'm way too sleepy to be writing a proper welcoming, so I'll just say it:
"Welcome!
Bine ai venit!
Καλώς όρισες!
Benvenuto!"


Parakseno.


----------



## Trisia

Ouch, I see only moderators replied so far... Oh well 

This is indeed wonderful news!

Congratulations, I'm looking forward to more of your great posts.

Trisia


----------



## Etcetera

*Congratulations James!!*


----------



## elroy

A very worthy addition to the moderator team.  Congratulations, and all the best!


----------



## nichec

Hey! James! I am thrilled........
Way to go!
So.....you will stand by me when someone bullies me, right?


----------



## JamesM

Thank you all.    I'll do my best to hold up the fine tradition of moderators here, and I'll work my hardest not to put my foot in it too badly. 

- James


----------



## ireney

Welcome JamesM


----------



## cheshire

JamesM, douzo yoroshiku!


----------



## sarcie

Congratulations indeed!


----------



## panjandrum

I missed this announcement last night - great, James, and it's a real delight to have you take over.  The rest of us will be back in three or four weeks .....




... only joking.
... apart from the real delight bit.
Welcome to the EO mod team.


----------



## Saoul

I missed it, too! 

Congratulazioni, James! Nice to have you on board.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ciao Mr James, I was really looking forward to your joining the Mods team!
Now get rid of that "Senior member" and come out with something wicked!


----------



## EmilyD

Mazel tov, *JamesM  !!
*
Nomi


----------



## dn88

So the EO line-up extends to seven moderators? 
It's a pleasure to see you, JamesM, as a brand new mod!
I'm sure you will be a great reinforcement for the development of the WR forums. 

dn88


----------



## Flaminius

Priceless new EO modo!  Congratulations, James.


----------



## geve

Hey - I had bet on you for the mod position! I swear! 
Good luck for the job, James.


----------



## cherine

Congratulations 

Welcome to the team, James


----------



## Jana337

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## alexacohen

I'm really glad you're a mod now.
Thank you for everything.
Alexandra


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:


> Hey - I had bet on you for the mod position! I swear!
> Good luck for the job, James.


Et moi aussi, pour le pari ! 
Bonne chance à toi James, et tâche de venir dans le Fr_En aussi de temps en temps.


----------



## Joelline

*JAMESM*--an excellent choice! 

My congratulations and condolences!


----------



## french4beth

Congratulations, JamesM, I'm sure you'll do an excellent job!


----------



## chaya

Hello James.   Glad to see you are now a moderator.  Please tell me do we have a UK-English moderator and a USA-English moderator?   I have found that often  the answers given to questions in the forum are americanisms, and not used in UK English. As a former English teacher and editor, I am very much an old-fashioned 'purist' when it comes to the English language!
Please also can you tell me what is the origin of the word 'forero'?


----------



## fsabroso

Welcome JamesM! It's good to have you here.


----------



## ireney

Well I may not be JamesM or even a native speaker of English of any form, but apart from the fact that you can check the moderators' nationality yourself (the list is at the bottom of each forum's page; click their user-names and you can see their profiles) I would like to point out that the "job" of the moderators does not include (thankfully) being the only ones to answer the questions asked. If the answers include Americanisms or even, for example, "Greekicisms" it is not a moderator's job to interfere (not even in the case of "Greekicisms" that, contrary to Americanisms, are not an accepted form of the English language). He or she can of course, as a member, post the BE alternative (in case of Americanisms) or the correct way to say something (in case of for example "Greekicisms"). In fact quite often a member, be (s)he a moderator or not, will offer the alternative from "the other side of the pond" to a question asked.
Nationality however does not and should not interfere with a moderator's tasks.

Since I'm sure you are not suggesting any one should moderate the forums in such a way that the UK-English answers and the US-English answers are "balanced out" I'm not even going to address this issue. 

As for the matter of "forero" and "forer@"  look at these two links. If your question is not answered by any of the two feel free to open a separate thread


----------

